# Suburbs of Calgary, AB



## smiley190 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I need some advice on what areas are nice to look for accommodation in the suburbs of Calgary. My partner has a job in the city and he may hav to work out of town for a week or two but I will be looking for a job in the city also. We have a 6 year old daughter and I need to look for schools for her but I would like somewhere out of the city – not too far out or not too close either. I have been told the NW of Calgary is the best area to look at but can someone give me some names of places to start with that are nice, quiet and child friendly. 

Thanks.


----------

